# Instalacion de compiz

## parfum

alguien me podria ayudar a instalar compiz-fusion.. tengo instalado ya el driver de nvidia..

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_compiz-fusion

Salud!

----------

## parfum

bueno.. mi problema es con respecto a la instalacion. ya que al ejecutar el comando emerge -av compiz-fusion segun la guia wiki http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_compiz-fusion. me sale el error asi..

```
portage # emerge -av compiz-fusion

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies /

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "x11-wm/compiz-fusion" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-wm/compiz-fusion-0.6.0 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1#doc_chap4

----------

## parfum

bueno.. gracias por su ayuda.. entonces el compiz no sirve para mi arquitectura.. ?

```
x11-wm/compiz-fusion-0.6.0 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)
```

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Releé el enlace que te puse mas arriba pero con detenimiento por favor. Compiz si sirve para tu arquitectura.

Salud!

----------

## parfum

ya he leido... disculpe si no me supe explicar .. entiendo que en mi error aparece..~arch keyword.. segun la guia..implica que la aplicación no esta probada lo suficiente para ser parte de la rama estable. Espere unos cuantos días o semanas y vuelva a intentarlo... ahora entonces.. la solucion es esperar.. ?.. 

disculpe. me puede ayudar con la solucion del inconveniente...

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *parfum wrote:*   

> ya he leido... disculpe si no me supe explicar .. entiendo que en mi error aparece..~arch keyword.. segun la guia..implica que la aplicación no esta probada lo suficiente para ser parte de la rama estable. Espere unos cuantos días o semanas y vuelva a intentarlo... ahora entonces.. la solucion es esperar.. ?.. 
> 
> disculpe. me puede ayudar con la solucion del inconveniente...

 

Que una aplicación esté en la rama testing no necesariamente implica que sea inestable. En el caso de compiz, por lo que se lee cada tanto en el foro, es bastante inestable... 

Si esperas o no eso ya queda a tu criterio, mucha gente lo usa sin problemas, tendrás que probar como te va en tu caso  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## parfum

bueno mi amigo.. ahora la cuestion es.. como la instalo.. si al utilizar emerge -av compiz-fusion me sale ese error,,

----------

## AnimAlf

 :Smile: 

~ # echo ~x11-wm/compiz-fusion-0.6.0 ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

Tú decides que paquetes de la rama inestable quieres instalar, con lo anterior le dices que intale todos los inestables y todas la revisiones que aparezcan de la versión 0.6.0 de compiz-fusión por ejemplo ... podrías decirle cualquier versión con 

~ # echo x11-wm/compiz-fusion ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

más info en este doc

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *parfum wrote:*   

> bueno mi amigo.. ahora la cuestion es.. como la instalo.. si al utilizar emerge -av compiz-fusion me sale ese error,,

 

Leyendo... Estás demasiado apurado me parece.

 *El primer enlace que te di wrote:*   

> === Package List ===
> 
> Add the following lines to /etc/portage/package.keywords:
> 
> dev-python/compizconfig-python 
> ...

 

Que es exactamente lo mismo que te está diciendo animalf que hagas.

Salud!

----------

## parfum

bueno en el caso de decida instalar la version estable.. como dice el documento,,

~arch keyword implica que la aplicación no esta probada lo suficiente para ser parte de la rama estable. Espere unos cuantos días o semanas y vuelva a intentarlo.

tendria que esperar a que este este en el rama estable

----------

## AnimAlf

pos paciencia http://packages.gentoo.org/package/x11-wm/compiz-fusion

----------

## Coghan

Hace poco he seguido la guía que @Inodoro_Pereyra te recomendó para probar compiz-fusion en un PC con amd64 y nvidia-drivers, y por ahora va estable, si cuelgues raros ni espejismos extraños, como solía hacer hace algún tiempo.

Fíjate que en el capítulo de instalación ya te explica como desenmascarar los archivos que te harán falta.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_compiz-fusion#Installation

----------

## parfum

bueno. ya voy a cojer las cosas con calma entonces..  :Cool: 

hice lo que me dijieron de..

```
echo x11-wm/compiz-fusion ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

ahora.. me sale.

```
Calculating dependencies |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-apps/ccsm-0.6.0" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-apps/ccsm-0.6.0 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "x11-wm/compiz-fusion-0.6.0" [ebuild])

```

----------

## AnimAlf

A veces la estabilidad la determina los paquetes de los que se depende.

Te tocará hacer lo mismo con aquellos que te aparezcan, hasta que resuelva sus dependencias

```
- x11-apps/ccsm-0.6.0 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)
```

----------

## parfum

bueno. he instalado todo segun la wiki http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_compiz-fusion#Installation

ahora me sale un error al iniciar el compiz..

```
compiz-start

NVIDA detected

Using GTK decorator

compiz (core) - Warn: SmcOpenConnection failed: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed

compiz (core) - Fatal: No composite extension

kagome andres # 

kagome andres # 

(gtk-window-decorator:7069): Gdk-WARNING **: Using Cairo rendering requires the drawable argument to

have a specified colormap. All windows have a colormap,

however, pixmaps only have colormap by default if they

were created with a non-NULL window argument. Otherwise

a colormap must be set on them with gdk_drawable_set_colormap

(gtk-window-decorator:7069): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_cairo_create: assertion `GDK_IS_DRAWABLE (drawable)' failed

6feb2789-2912-d542-32fa8339-7ebee2ca is dumped

```

----------

## parfum

bueno. he instalado todo segun la wiki http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_compiz-fusion#Installation

ahora me sale un error al iniciar el compiz..

```
compiz-start

NVIDA detected

Using GTK decorator

compiz (core) - Warn: SmcOpenConnection failed: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed

compiz (core) - Fatal: No composite extension

kagome andres # 

kagome andres # 

(gtk-window-decorator:7069): Gdk-WARNING **: Using Cairo rendering requires the drawable argument to

have a specified colormap. All windows have a colormap,

however, pixmaps only have colormap by default if they

were created with a non-NULL window argument. Otherwise

a colormap must be set on them with gdk_drawable_set_colormap

(gtk-window-decorator:7069): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_cairo_create: assertion `GDK_IS_DRAWABLE (drawable)' failed

6feb2789-2912-d542-32fa8339-7ebee2ca is dumped

```

Tambien me ha generado un archivo con el error... les parece si lo pongo.. ?

----------

## gringo

no uso compiz pero :

 *Quote:*   

> compiz (core) - Fatal: No composite extension 

 

esto creo que quiere decir que no tienes :

```
Section "Extensions"

Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection 
```

en tu xorg.conf.

 *Quote:*   

> (gtk-window-decorator:7069): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_cairo_create: assertion `GDK_IS_DRAWABLE (drawable)' failed 

 

tienes el use cairo activado ?

saluetes

----------

## parfum

bueno.. agrega la seccion al archivo xorg.conf en /etc/X11.. ahora al hacer compiz-start,.. parace como si me iniciara.. pero .. no me sale los botones de cerrar minimazar y maximizar en las ventanas.. ademas me sale lo siguiente despues que hago eso:

```
Using GTK decorator

compiz (core) - Warn: SmcOpenConnection failed: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
```

----------

## parfum

bueno.. con respecto al error que mencionaba... lei algo en un for de internet.. en el cual decian que no ejecutara el compiz como root (alguien me podria explicar porque ?).. asi que lo ejecute como usuario normal.. me arranco el compiz.... pero a la hora de finalizarlo.. me bloqueaba las ventas.. no me salia la opcion para cerrar.. ni minimizar en las ventanas.. ademas que me bloquea el sistema operativo..

como opcion. probe hacer el script que dice en el manual. para que arrancara por defecto

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_compiz-fusion#Installation

 *Quote:*   

> Using xinitrc.d
> 
> Inside
> 
> /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.d/
> ...

 

al hacerlo asi me arranca con compiz-fusion.. pero al cambiar los efecto no me lo hace inmediatamente.. y el emeral themes manager no me selecciona el tema que elijo.. 

 :Shocked: 

----------

## AnimAlf

no lo utilizo, he visto en el talk de la página que miran de solucionar algún error

Saludos

----------

## parfum

la guia que me dice. fue con la que instale.. mi pregunta es que porque se bloquea al terminar el compiz..

----------

## parfum

bueno.. emerald ya funciona... buscando en google encontre una opcion para arrancar el emerald asi:

```
emerald --replace
```

ahora mi duda o inconveniente es.. que me sale un tema por defecto.. y en el emerald mannager al darle doble click a un tema no lo aplica.. como arranco automaticamente el emerald con el compiz...

gracias   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Coghan

¿Has leído completamente el manual que se supone has seguido?, ahí está todo, incluso como autoiniciarlo en los diferentes escritorios.

 *http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_compiz-fusion#Manually wrote:*   

> It may be necessary to open the CompizConfig Settings Manager (run ccsm), click on 'Window Decoration', and then provide a decorator in the 'Command' field; use something like:
> 
> ```
> emerald --replace
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## parfum

si claro que lo he leido. y he hecho los pasos teniendo en cuenta las indicaciones.. ya habia utilizado el compiz y al seleccionar los temas estos se cargaban automaticamente... ahora para seleccionar el tema hago lo siguiente..

inicio el compiz..

```
compiz-start
```

despues voy al emerald manager.. selecciono el tema y despues..

```
emerald --replace
```

supongo que estoy ultimo me remplaza el gestos de temas por defecto . por el de emerald

otro inconveniente es que el unico efecto cargado es el de la lampara magica.. el burn..aeroplane.. y los demas no me sirven...

----------

## parfum

si claro.. lo he leido... ya pude configurar para elejir cualquier tema del emerald... ahora tengo una duda..

el compiz fusion me inicia automaticamente .. pero no con los efectos que yo selecciono al tipear en consola ccsm.. ademas.. si hago.. compiz-start en consola.. me muestra otros efectos.. como si iniciara otra configuracion de compiz-fusion..

ademas... porque solo me sirven el efecto de la lampara..y los otros no.. como el burn.. aeroplane..

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

No recuerdo de donde saque yo un tutorial para compiz-icon y con eso resolvi todos los dolores de cabeza que tienes tu ahora, recuerdo vagamente haberlo visto en un wiki-gentoo ó en un post en el foro ingles.

----------

## parfum

bueno... el compiz con el emerald.. me funcionan (excepto los efectos.. .. no me funciona.. el burn.. y los demas) para correr el compiz me toca hacer en consola

```
compiz-start
```

y despues

```
emerald --replace
```

segun la guia que segui .. me dan una opcion para ponerlo al inicio. que arranque con el gdm.. pero no funcionan el emerald asi...

----------

## Coghan

Por otro Post tuyo anterior veo que usas gnome y tienes una gráfica nvidia (voy a suponer que usas los nvidia-drivers. Recomiendan también instalar el paquete nvidia-settings).

Antes que nada tendrás que revisar la configuración para tu tarjeta y añadir/quitar una serie de líneas en tu xorg.conf. Sigue los siguientes manuales según tu modelo de tarjeta activa algunas opciones o no:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_GL_Desktop_Effects

http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/NVIDIA

Hago hincapié en que estés seguro y entiendas cada opción que habilites, si no eliges bien puedes empeorar el rendimiento de la gráfica.

Luego pasas a añadir compiz-start al autoarranque de gnome desde Gnome session manager añades una nueva entrada que inicie compiz-start, seguidamente lanzas ccsm y en Decorador de Ventanas en el campo comando añades: emerald --replace si esto te falla lo sustituyes por gtk-window-decorator --replace, reinicias la sesión X y pruebas.

Todo lo que he comentado está en los manuales que hemos indicado.

Ten paciencia, procura entender todo lo que leas y usa el prueba y ensayo.

----------

## parfum

Coghan,.. ya lo hice tal cual.. el compiz me arranca con el sistema perfectamente.. pero al ingresar emerald --replace en el campo commando de la opcion de decoracion de ventanas.. no me cambia al emerald.

con respecto a los demas efectos.. como el burn.. lo solucione asi:

en la pestaña animations.. habia agragado un efecto burn y una duracion... habia otra casilla que se llamaba window math.. no la habia tocado porque no tenia idea para que era.. por pura curiosidad me dio por seleccionar el mismo texto que tenia el window math de la lampara magica y pegarlo en el de burn.. y ya me sirvio

ahora creo que mi unico inconveniente es el de cargar el emerald con el compiz..

----------

## Coghan

emerald solo es un decorador de ventanas, con compiz puedes usar el que quieras, gtk-window-decorator o kde-window-decorator. si no tienes emeraid cargado ¿que decorador tienes?.

Comprueba que tienes bien escrito emerald --replace en el campo comando del decorador de ventanas en el ccsm. Parece tonto pero a todos nos pasa a veces.

Comprueba si emerald está cargado en memoria:

```
ps -A |grep emerald

15148 ?        00:00:00 emerald

```

o si tienes el gtk-window-decorator

```
ps -A |grep gtk

15483 pts/0    00:00:00 gtk-window-deco
```

En caso de que emerald no esté cargado asegúrate de que tienes instalados x11-wm/emerald y x11-themes/emerald-themes. Si esto es afirmativo, lanza desde consola emerald --replace y dinos si te lanza algún dato en la consola. Al cerrar la consola te quedarás sin bordes ni botones en las ventanas, para dejarlos fijos lanza Alt-F y lánzalo desde aquí, permanecerá hasta que cierres sesión.

----------

## parfum

al ejecutar emerald --replace.. automaticamente me carga el emerald.. y pues me parece bonito este decorador de ventanas.. no he probado gtk-window-decorator.. me gusta emerald por los temas .. y como cambia la apariencia.

con este codigo...

ps -A |grep emerald 

no me aparece nada.. pero al ejecutarlo desde consola.. me aparece..

```
29710 pts/3    00:00:01 emerald
```

el emerald si estan instaldo porque como les digo.. me funciona al arrancarlo desde consola.. pero no quiero hacerlo asi ya que me gustaria que iniciara por defecto.. ademas que lo cargo en una consola .. y al terminarla (ctrl+c) se borra el titulos de las ventanas asi como los botones de maximizar.. minimizar cerrar..

----------

## ekz

Puedes instalarte  fusion-icon

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Installing_3rd_Party_Ebuilds

O crearte un script, algo así como:

```

#!/bin/sh

compiz --replace &

sleep 3

emerald --replace &

```

Es sólo un ejemplo, le pones el nombre que tu quieras, y luego lo agregas para que inicie automáticamente. (desactivar compiz de si estaba para auto-iniciarse)

También como tip, para que al cerrar una terminal no muera el proceso que ejecutaste, tienes que agregarle un & al final del comando y luego cerrar la terminal con CTRL+D, p. ej

haz la prueba con 

```
gedit &
```

 y luego CTRL+D   :Wink: 

Saludos!

----------

## parfum

gracias. voy a probar a ver que pasa...   :Cool: 

----------

